# Boating restriction lifted



## chasing em (Feb 6, 2014)

I think the water level in the bay just went up all of a sudden


----------



## johnhogan (Jan 2, 2014)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> This is what she should have done to begin with.





chasing em said:


> I think the water level in the bay just went up all of a sudden


Are we ok to fish with non family members in a boat?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> This is what she should have done to begin with.


In hindsight i kind of understand the way it went down. If you ban things a couple weeks until walleye season is open everywhere there will alot less traveling to Detroit....the biggest hotspot for a hot bite as well as the worst area for the virus. If a guy in muskegon can catch fish locally he will be alot less likely to head to detroit. Also if he does travel it might be an area that is alot safer like saginaw.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I don't think we will have to wait that long. There is an "official" recall that was started to oust her pronto.


Not going to happen.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

johnhogan said:


> Are we ok to fish with non family members in a boat?


Governor didnt say one way or the other she said adhere to social distancing rules. I am pretty sure social distancing rules means no. It would be no different than traveling with your neighbor in a car. according to social distances regs that wouldnt be allowed.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The sun seems to shine a little brighter today!


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Individuals may leave their home or place of residence, and travel as necessary:


To engage in outdoor recreational activity, consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household. Outdoor recreational activity includes walking, hiking, running, cycling, boating, golfing, or other similar activity, as well as any comparable activity for those with limited mobility
If your six feet from another person your fine is what this says. That whole boating with another household member was all bs and never actually in the eo. I copied and pasted from new eo num 59. If it was illegal then it should have been more clear


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

johnhogan said:


> Are we ok to fish with non family members in a boat?


6' apart. It's always been 6' apart not just family members in same household.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I still won't fish with a buddy. In theory you can be 6' apart in a boat but I don't think you can maintain it for a entire trip. Let's not get it shut down again.


----------



## justgettinstarted (Dec 31, 2016)

Just happy me and my son can get out. We just got the boat ready the day it was shut down. Hopefully there's a launch open in B.C. so he can experience jigging the river for the first time.

Sent from my LML211BL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## skagitmaster (Dec 23, 2013)

traxfish said:


> Reed the order and quit looking so stupid!!!


Wow...I hope I don’t have to point out the irony here.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

brigeton said:


> I still won't fish with a buddy. In theory you can be 6' apart in a boat but I don't think you can maintain it for a entire trip. Let's not get it shut down again.


Exactly. The guys who do decide to fish with people outside of their households are then going to be the first to complain when then bring the motorboat ban back.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

brigeton said:


> I still won't fish with a buddy. In theory you can be 6' apart in a boat but I don't think you can maintain it for a entire trip. Let's not get it shut down again.


That's a very individual scenario and can't be made as the last order was. In a big deep V boat that I have and use, we can and do maintain 6' distancing. It's pretty easy. Rider sits on rear deck while motoring. I take the bow while fishing. We have our own space. Many may not follow it but it can be done.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

If u have your own rods and gear and arent sharing steering or netting duties your fine. People running or walking in line breathing heavy is at the very least as dangerous as fishing six feet apart whether on land or boat. I also have a feeling lawyers had a chat with her and advised her to do this before it got to court.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Confirmed from a C.O. Same household boating ONLY!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

With the mask order, I take it as that you need to wear a covering over your face if your in a place that you CANNOT remain 6' apart w/someone else. 

The way I read the executive order, its OK if you go with a buddy, if you sit in captain / first mate chair and thats closer than 6', wear masks, bandanas etc...while under power. Once your parked and can stand 6' apart, you can remove the mask because your outdoors.

Thats my interpretation with the public mask order / motor boat ban lifted. I just wish these damn politicians would stop leaving grey areas with this stuff. 

Louis


----------



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

Great. At least now it’s only work holding me back. Let’s quit bitching and get out to the water. Please follow the rules so I can potentially go this weekend. Lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

protectionisamust said:


> With the mask order, I take it as that you need to wear a covering over your face if your in a place that you CANNOT remain 6' apart w/someone else.
> 
> The way I read the executive order, its OK if you go with a buddy, if you sit in captain / first mate chair and thats closer than 6', wear masks, bandanas etc...while under power. Once your parked and can stand 6' apart, you can remove the mask because your outdoors.
> 
> ...



A few guys are already looking to screw it up


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I came on this thread to find out whether we can still go out on my motorboat *with someone NOT in my household*, like a friend or neighbor. 
All I read were a few opinions, and I'm not about to take any of them as fact....even if I hear what I HOPE to hear. No offense to anyone, but the old advice "Don't believe everything you read on the internet" is very true. Where does a guy like me go to get a LEGALLY accurate answer to this question? Thanks.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Call your local police department or dnr office is my best guess


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

protectionisamust said:


> With the mask order, I take it as that you need to wear a covering over your face if your in a place that you CANNOT remain 6' apart w/someone else.
> 
> The way I read the executive order, its OK if you go with a buddy, if you sit in captain / first mate chair and thats closer than 6', wear masks, bandanas etc...while under power. Once your parked and can stand 6' apart, you can remove the mask because your outdoors.
> 
> ...


You are making the GREY area. That's not what the mask order says. Stop shading to fit what you want. Just glad we can get out again.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Individuals may leave their home or place of residence, and travel as necessary:

To engage in outdoor recreational activity, consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household. Outdoor recreational activity includes walking, hiking, running, cycling, boating, golfing, or other similar activity, as well as any comparable activity for those with limited mobility.

That's what it says in the order. I'm sure the DNR will determine it's not possible to maintain the 6 ft in a boat and stick with the same household interpretation. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Technically the order states the people in the boat have to be from the same household. This would be impossible to prove, room mates, girlfriend, etc.
Don't worry about the details, as long as its you and 1 other in the boat.


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

DFJISH said:


> I came on this thread to find out whether we can still go out on my motorboat *with someone NOT in my household*, like a friend or neighbor.
> All I read were a few opinions, and I'm not about to take any of them as fact....even if I hear what I HOPE to hear. No offense to anyone, but the old advice "Don't believe everything you read on the internet" is very true. Where does a guy like me go to get a LEGALLY accurate answer to this question? Thanks.


Seen on m.live non house hold members can fish together 6 feet apart


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

No specification given, don’t ask don’t tell!


----------



## TippyDamGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

DFJISH said:


> I came on this thread to find out whether we can still go out on my motorboat *with someone NOT in my household*, like a friend or neighbor.
> All I read were a few opinions, and I'm not about to take any of them as fact....even if I hear what I HOPE to hear. No offense to anyone, but the old advice "Don't believe everything you read on the internet" is very true. Where does a guy like me go to get a LEGALLY accurate answer to this question? Thanks.


Straight from the new EO. You can fish with your buddy provided you can follow the SD rules.

7. Exceptions.
(a) Individuals may leave their home or place of residence, and travel as necessary:
(1) To engage in outdoor recreational activity, consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household. Outdoor recreational activity includes walking, hiking, running, cycling, boating, golfing, or other similar activity, as well as


----------



## TippyDamGuy (Mar 7, 2012)

Capt.STU said:


> Confirmed from a C.O. Same household boating ONLY!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Well that CO is wrong. Straight from the new EO:

7. Exceptions.
(a) Individuals may leave their home or place of residence, and travel as necessary:
(1) To engage in outdoor recreational activity, consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household. Outdoor recreational activity includes walking, hiking, running, cycling, boating, golfing, or other similar activity, as well as


----------



## Fishstopper (Feb 28, 2015)

Go ahead and fish with your buddy or a couple of them and then get stopped by the DNR officer who gives you $1000 fine for not keeping 6 foot social distancing and ruins your opening day or better yet not even let you launch because you have too many guys in the boat. Meanwhile I’ll be out killing the walleyes with my two boys


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is what I found. But you will have eyes on you and if a C.O. Feels you came within 6ft of one another I bet fines will be issued


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

bluealaskan said:


> You are making the GREY area. That's not what the mask order says. Stop shading to fit what you want. Just glad we can get out again.


Not really - I heard her say that when in public, like stores, locations etc... that when you cant stay 6' away from someone else outside your household, a mask is required (but oh BTW, Its not a fine able offence). 

How I read it (and again, how I interpenetrated it)

_Acting under the Michigan Constitution of 1963 and Michigan law, I order the following:

1. This order must be construed broadly to prohibit in-person work that is notnecessary to sustain or protect life.

2.*Subject to the exceptions in section 7 of this order*, all individuals currently living within the State of Michigan are ordered to stay at home or at their place of residence. Subject to the same exceptions, all public and private gatherings of any number of people occurring among persons not part of a single household are prohibited._

So when I look at section 7, it shows:

_7. Exceptions.

(a) *Individuals may leave their home or place of residence, and travel as necessary:
(1) To engage in outdoor recreational activity*, *consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household*.Outdoor recreational activity includes walking, hiking, running,cycling, *boating*, golfing, or other similar activity, as well as anycomparable activity for those with limited mobility._

Sir, Im not fitting anything for my needs. Its not clearly written so it leave grey areas which is why im throwing out my opinion and reading others. "Individuals" is plural which I take it as multiple individuals may leave their place of residence to "engage in outdoor activities". While I understand that section 2 states, its prohibited if your NOT from the same household but also has a note that states exceptions in section 7.

So, taking what she said and what I read, a mask is required if your within 6' of any individual (driving in the same boat, at grocery store, hardware store, etc..) to be legal and whats listed in section 7, its legal to boat / fish etc...

So....I figured it was legal to travel in the same boat as long as you wore a mask within 6 feet of an individual but that mask can be removed if you can be 6' apart from that individual because your outside. Again, Not me making grey areas but trying to decifer this crap to keep me out of trouble. 

Louis


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I wonder if all the communist fishermen in Russia and China have to put up with all this crap?


----------



## Wyld Bill (Jan 12, 2018)

You guys whine when you can't fish. Now your whining when you can fish. Can you shut up and get us some reports? Hell if it weren't for a blown head gasket on my motor I would show ya you can actually go fishing and not cry about it. Grow up boys and go get some gold


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

If you were golfing with your buddy would a cop jump out of the woods and write you a ticket, no he would not. Contrary to popular belief a co and police officer have to follow the same order.


----------



## dougf1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Fishstopper said:


> Go ahead and fish with your buddy or a couple of them and then get stopped by the DNR officer who gives you $1000 fine for not keeping 6 foot social distancing and ruins your opening day or better yet not even let you launch because you have too many guys in the boat. Meanwhile I’ll be out killing the walleyes with my two boys


I'm sure glad I married a woman that can fish with the best of us,
she's better than most of the guys that go with me!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

TippyDamGuy said:


> Well that CO is wrong. Straight from the new EO:
> 
> 7. Exceptions.
> (a) Individuals may leave their home or place of residence, and travel as necessary:
> (1) To engage in outdoor recreational activity, consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household. Outdoor recreational activity includes walking, hiking, running, cycling, boating, golfing, or other similar activity, as well as


This the same wording from the old order when the governor clarified and said. No boating with people outside your household. She has the ability to interpret the order that she wrote as she sees fit. 

If 2k boats are floating down the river with multiple people they dont live with we will be shutdown real quick.

The DNR website clearly states no boating with people outside your household.


----------



## skagitmaster (Dec 23, 2013)

Wyld Bill said:


> You guys whine when you can't fish. Now your whining when you can fish. Can you shut up and get us some reports? Hell if it weren't for a blown head gasket on my motor I would show ya you can actually go fishing and not cry about it. Grow up boys and go get some gold


Sounds like somebody should be spending more time with a wrench than a keyboard.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Wyld Bill said:


> You guys whine when you can't fish. Now your whining when you can fish.


There never was a ‘ban’ on motorized boating. There is an Executive Order (law) against social distancing with other people not in your immediate household, which is punishable by up to a $1000.00 fine. That is still in effect until at least the middle of May. Now you have to wear a mask in any ‘enclosed’ public space.



skagitmaster said:


> Sounds like somebody should be spending more time with a wrench than a keyboard.


I'm glad I was a 'prepper' with food, ammo, booze and toilet paper.


----------



## Ice Man (Jan 4, 2011)

Capt.STU said:


> View attachment 522985
> Here is what I found. But you will have eyes on you and if a C.O. Feels you came within 6ft of one another I bet fines will be issued
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Where did you find this ? Link ?


----------



## trackinwalleye (Apr 24, 2015)

I think Iam in love with the sign language girl❤


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

All these First World problems are going to be the end of us.


----------

